# Found in my front yard



## Lorren68 (Apr 10, 2011)

I found these in my yard can anyone identify them and tell what type of rock they are made from?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 10, 2011)

Quartz for sure!!!


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 10, 2011)

fish hawk said:


> Quartz for sure!!!



Is quartz a good material to knapp arrow heads for hunting?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 11, 2011)

Lorren68 said:


> Is quartz a good material to knapp arrow heads for hunting?



Not really,very hard,hard as woodpecker's lips!!!Theres a lot better choices of lithic material out there!!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 11, 2011)

They sure seemed to use a lot of it just west of Augusta.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2011)

Availability has a lot to do with it. Some areas have better stone sources than others. In spite of it bein` a mean stone to work, with its many faceted edges, it cuts really well, and crystal quartz will eat you alive. Almost equal to obsidian.


----------



## Redbow (Apr 11, 2011)

There are some very big quartz rocks around where I was raised up in Johnston County NC . Most have a lot of fractures in them , not good material to knapp but I have found some very nice looking points in the past made of quartz . I have knapped a few myself when I could knock off a good flake. Yeah, that stuff is hard as Chinese Arithmetic.


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 11, 2011)

I dont know how they came to be in my yard, I cant find ant quartz anywhere near my house, or anyother knapping stone for that matter, just shale.


----------



## Son (Apr 11, 2011)

Definitly artifacts.  One's broken, but both look to be Woodland Period. Looks like a good grade of quartz. I would be digging up the yard.


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 12, 2011)

Son said:


> Definitly artifacts.  One's broken, but both look to be Woodland Period. Looks like a good grade of quartz. I would be digging up the yard.



I have lived here for 16 years and I have never found any until about a month ago I found the unbroken one and about a week later I found the broken one


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 12, 2011)

So what about heat treated Quartz?I didnt know they did this but found a point last year in a East Alabama creek along with a chunk of quartz out of the same hole that had weird purple,blue and orange colors.Was told it had been heat treated from a very knowledgeable source never seen this on Quartz I have found in Georgia.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 12, 2011)

Heres photos of the heat treated quartz point.Has anyone else found any heat treat quartz?


----------



## Bushman13 (Apr 12, 2011)

We always called it Rose Quartz, didn't know it was heat treated. 



fish hawk said:


> Heres photos of the heat treated quartz point.Has anyone else found any heat treat quartz?


----------



## Son (Apr 12, 2011)

Quartz comes in many colors, don't figure heating would help it.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 12, 2011)

Son said:


> Qdon't figure heating would help it.



Thats what I thought also,but ive never ran across any quite this color.Heres a Quartz tool on the left it's uniface and very smooth on the opposite side I always considered it rose quartz.The flake beside it came out of the same hole as the point and I kept it because it matched the point,it has the purples,greys and light pinks like the point just not the vibrant reddish orange,I figured it had to be some of the same material.The quartz arrowhead like lorren68 found I always called milky quartz


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 12, 2011)

I dont know if it was heat treated but those are some pretty rocks.


----------



## dmedd (Apr 13, 2011)

fish hawk said:


> Thats what I thought also,but ive never ran across any quite this color.Heres a Quartz tool on the left it's uniface and very smooth on the opposite side I always considered it rose quartz.The flake beside it came out of the same hole as the point and I kept it because it matched the point,it has the purples,greys and light pinks like the point just not the vibrant reddish orange,I figured it had to be some of the same material.The quartz arrowhead like lorren68 found I always called milky quartz



The flake on the right looks like tallahatta quartzite.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 13, 2011)

Could be tallahatta,if it is it would be my first point made from that material.Jackie Fuller looked at it and said it was heat treated quartz,dont know if he was pulling my chain or not,but he acted serious.Guess it's something you would have to hold in your hand.


----------

